

Indie games bundle for Android  - mtgx
http://www.indiegala.com/?mobile

======
Lockyy
Legends of yore looks really good. Similar graphics to Realm of the Mad God as
well and I really enjoyed that.

I thought they might be the same developer at first as Realm of the Mad God
because the art style is so similar.

~~~
ido
Same artist! Both are made by Oryx.

------
yorak
I find this a good approach for marketing interesting new (indie) games for
Android. However to be honest, the indie thing is not so much of an
differentiator in mobile space than it is in PC gaming? Big studio games are
still rather rare on mobile platforms.

But, why oh why the site does not work on the platform the games are intended
for? The flash introduction videos do not run properly, the default browser
lags because of the Javascript and my Transformer Prime2 (with ICS 4.0.3)
rebooted itself because of the page.

I will probably purchase the bundle despite these grievances, though.. :)

------
ido
I'm one of the developers for the android/ios/windows/mac/linux game Cardinal
Quest that's on this android-focused bundle.

Feel free to ask me anything!

------
mathrawka
Is this done by the <http://www.humblebundle.com/> people? Or is the design
just heavily influenced by them?

~~~
mtgx
I don't think it's the same people, but it does look very influenced by it.
More indie game promotion is good though. Plus, they're probably using the
same donation system because it's been proven to work.

